# WOW so i guess i wont be buying an altima!!



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

so many posts about broken 4 year old japanese cars! accord it is! unless... THOU DOTH PERSUWADE MI!??!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, they're junk. Don't buy them. 

This is an international Nissan board... of course there are lots of horror stories... people usually come here ONLY to complain about problems or look for answers... that's 99% of car guys on the net.

Look around... I'm on three or four boards, and generally, everyone bitches about their car.... well, except maybe Hondas and Toyotas... but Nissans are fairly well made, nonetheless... just mind those first year runs...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

EVERY manufacturer has horror stories. its not fair to base what you read here against all nissans or altimas for that matter. ive got a 94 and shes very reliable. my g/f's 2000 is very reliable as well. its going to depend on the person that owns the car sometimes as much as the car itself, but everyone makes lemons, not just nissan.


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

what year are you looking to get? I have a 99, got it in 2000 and have not had to do anything to it. I'm at 130XXX miles, and have been running N2O for a year now. Don't know why you would want a Honda over a Nissan, but to each his own.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

i wanted an altima because i need it to be good on gas for a coommute but larger than my sentra, but i dont want to get a big ole max gas eater

so waht year could i get for abour 5k?


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

waht mpg do you get and do you think the car is fast enuf?


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> waht mpg do you get and do you think the car is fast enuf?


stock, NO. faster then a stock sentra, yes.
MPG I could not tell you, when it was stock I got bout 330 miles to the tank and now I get bout 280




Hans_Snarcher said:


> so waht year could i get for abour 5k?


you can find some 2nd gens for around that, but a 1st gen sounds more in your price range.


----------



## altimint (Mar 7, 2005)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> i wanted an altima because i need it to be good on gas for a coommute but larger than my sentra, but i dont want to get a big ole max gas eater
> 
> so waht year could i get for abour 5k?


 I think the car is ok and its cheap on gas mycar is a 5spd but my friend's 04 sunfire is faster on take off its auto but its limited to 170km(110m) so mine is faster(not limited)


----------

